# How to approach people in the gym for smalltalk?



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

The gym is currently the only place for me to meet new people. Until know I haven't spoken a single word with anyone in there. I do want to approach people and just start some small talk to get myself out of my shell, and maybe make new friends or a training buddy.

But due my lack of social skills, I don't know how to do this. What is a good way to make contact with people? (age range, 20-35)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just ask someone to help with your form, even if you understand it. Just pretend you are a noob. MOST people at a gym would be glad to help you out. There are the few serious guys that don't want to be bothered by noobs or else their already bulging masses of unecceary muscles wills shrink one cell smaller. Just ask for help regarding an exercise routine. Easy as pie hole!


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Just ask someone to help with your form, even if you understand it. Just pretend you are a noob. MOST people at a gym would be glad to help you out. There are the few serious guys that don't want to be bothered by noobs or else their already bulging masses of unecceary muscles wills shrink one cell smaller. Just ask for help regarding an exercise routine. Easy as pie hole!


I second that advice! That's the most normal reason to talk to someone you don't know at least.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

unless their sitting around doing nothing dont. it takes allot of effort for some to just get to the gym. allot of folks look at it as their me time and iam sure most would be very rude or standoffish if you interrupt them *during* their workout.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

In what universe do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

I get asked by some people to spot for them at the gym, and I start thinking "would they stop asking me this if I let the weight fall on top of them!?"


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

one thing i can attest to

every jock at the gym is just waiting to give advice. Its like some sort of honor for them. If you ask them for nutrition advice, or rest etc. they go nuts. you wont even have to talk, its like a badge of honour. They will talk on for hours


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I think this is a bad idea too. Most people who go to the gym are there to work out, not to make friends. The only people at the gym i would say its ok to approach are the trainers who work there.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Just say yo tough guy! say it from across the room yo tough guy! Say it real intimating just keep calling him tough guy. It so funny then ask him for advice or something.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Very surprising posts in this thread. I would welcome anyone making conversation at the gym. I would just wait between sets. 

I've generally found the most serious gym-goers are the friendliest and most willing to help.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

No one would talk to me at the gym, while I'm breathlessly running myself stupid. :lol


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

I would just maybe ask a question about the exercise they're doing, or if they can spot you, only asking when they aren't in the middle of a set mind you... Then you could take it from there and ask what they're training today, what are they training for in particular, etc. I have managed to make friends with a good bunch of people from my gym in this sort of way, but then the gym I train at isn't your typical 24 hour fitness type of commercial gym, everyone knows each other and treats eachother like family


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Just don't. The gym is a not a place for socialising.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm still lost as to why someone with SAD would be interested in smalltalk? That's like someone who fears snakes asking to be put in a cage full of snakes. Sometimes I think that I either don't have SAD or a lot of people on here have a very different type of SAD to mine. I'm really confused.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Kon said:


> I'm still lost as to why someone with SAD would be interested in smalltalk? That's like someone who fears snakes asking to be put in a cage full of snakes. Sometimes I think that I either don't have SAD or a lot of people on here have a very different type of SAD to mine. I'm really confused.


I want to improve my life, I have moments of social anxiety, but my core problem is avoidance/low self-esteem following with depression.

To "cure" this I have to get social, I have to get friends, so that's why I want to have "smalltalk".


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry I need to stop thinking everybody is the same.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

People say that the gym is one of the best places and you see it often when you google something like "best places to meet people" or similar.
Asking for help is good because it is a super reason(excuse) to speak with people.
You should try it!!!


----------

